# Walstad shrimp disaster



## Bexington (Apr 11, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could help with my shrimp bowl. Its about two weeks old and i think i may have done it wrong. I'm pretty sure i didn't have enough plants because after i put my shrimp in i detected nitrites and it started to grow white fuzz which was made worse by repeated water changes. I now have a little sponge filter in there to try to clean it up. I think its some kind of bacterial floc. Should i take it down and start again or wait it out?


----------



## Bexington (Apr 11, 2013)

Another picture of the fuzz. The shrimp seem fine. My nitrites went down to zero i did a big water change to try to get rid it but it must have thrown it out if balance because i'm back to square one


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As long as the shrimp are OK, nothing is seriously wrong. Keep up the water changes and add some fast-growing floating plants. Frog bit, duckweed, and water lettuce (illegal in some states) are all good for this.

I can't tell for sure that this is bacterial, but if it is such blooms are usually self-limiting.


----------



## Bexington (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I have some red root floaters in there and i've ordered some more they should get here next week hopefully. There are dome smaller floater as well that hitched a ride. Not sure if its duckweed but it looks like it. Ordered some cabomba to float in there to.

Should i just do small water changes?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Small changes everyday are probably safest, unless you see ammonia or nitrite. Then you need to do a large water change immediately.


----------



## Arendahl (Mar 16, 2013)

I can also recommend Ceratophyllum demersum ( Foxtail ) fast growing without roots grow in all conditions..
Regards Kjeld.


----------



## Bexington (Apr 11, 2013)

Arendahl said:


> I can also recommend Ceratophyllum demersum ( Foxtail ) fast growing without roots grow in all conditions..
> Regards Kjeld.


Thanks


----------



## Bexington (Apr 11, 2013)

The shrimp bowl has cycled now. The fuzz seems to be going. I added an echinodorus ozelot and some more floaters.



Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------

